# new pyraminx method : OLL/PLL (or ELL/CLL)



## oranjules (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi !
Before i say anything, i just would like you to excuse eventual english mistakes, cause i'm french ^^"
I would like to post the method i found by myself (but maybe someone had found it before me) for pyraminx : OLL/PLL (which can also be assimilated to CLL/ELL)

*I) Do a cone (with 3 edges)*
This step isn't difficult, you just have to put 3 edges around their cone. This step can be entirely anticipated during previsualisation. You can put 1 edge misoriented (and it'll be better), you just will have to adapt your algorithms.

*II) Do the OLL*
Here is the essential part of the method ! instead of using a keyhole to orient LL-cones (like in OKA), we do it with an algorithm. And you can have a misoriented edge in your cone, so that you can make it faster (and some OLL are simplier with an edge misoriented, like the equivalent of sune and antisune). All the OLL are referenced in this page
(The misoriented edge is supposed to be at the up of the cone)
There are 2 additional cases : if there is only 1 cone misoriented. With an edge misoriented, adjust the edge to the cone (with B or B'), orient it, and place the edge correctly (like in OKA). With all edges oriented, if the LL color is on R face, make R' U' R' U R, and if the LL color is on F face, make R' U' R U R.
*III) Do the PLL*
Do the PLL, like in this page : http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_algorithms, the ELL.
That's all ! I make sub-10 average with it, but i pass all the OLL sub-3 (and the majority sub-2), and i'm veryyyyy slow to adjust tips 
If you have ideas to make it better, or reactions, thank you to post it !
Bye !


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting idea (although it is really more like CLL/ELL than OLL/PLL if I'm interpreting correctly). I think you could perhaps combine the last two steps, there might be a bit over 100 algs but it would be doable for such a short puzzle...


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2010)

Isnt this also called the Oka method? Why learn 100 algs when you can just use the standered five alg begginer method and get an avg of 6 sec.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you have the images uploaded as well? I clicked the link and didn't let me view the HTML file, rather it downloaded it directly and I don't have all the images now


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 30, 2010)

emolover said:


> Isnt this also called the Oka method? Why learn 100 algs when you can just use the standered five alg begginer method and get an avg of 6 sec.


 Well, if the 100 algrithoms make you quicker than 6 seconds it's well worth it.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Well, if the 100 algrithoms make you quicker than 6 seconds it's well worth it.


 
IF you are into pyraminx.
As for the method, it seems great. But I am not into pyraminx, so...


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 30, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> IF you are into pyraminx.
> As for the method, it seems great. But I am not into pyraminx, so...


Well, no. Let me summarize what you just said: If you are into pyraminx the 100 algrithoms will make you quicker, otherwise it won't. (well at least that's how I read it), and you are wrong there.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Well, no. Let me summarize what you just said: If you are into pyraminx the 100 algrithoms will make you quicker, otherwise it won't. (well at least that's how I read it), and you are wrong there.


 
I meant if you are not into pyraminx you probably would not learn 100 algs.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## oranjules (Oct 30, 2010)

@ fatboyxpc : Yeah, i've forgotten the pictures... i upload a .rar with pictures + HTML page : http://www.mediafire.com/?e3wy4c4j3uxl7l3
@ emolover : No, it isn't like OKA, because you need a keyhole in OKA, not in this method (this is the particularity)
@ y3k9 : it will have 120 algs to do LL 1-look, but i think some will be unfingerfriendly...
PS : i used ksolve to find the OLL algs


----------

